# 9.9 Outboard Experiences



## billdre (Mar 21, 2009)

I've decided it's time to replace my auxiliary, a pull start '98 Mariner 4 stroke. So I'm looking at new electric start 4 strokes that come in 25" shaft lengths. The 9.9 is big enough. My question does anyone have experience with current brands: Mercury, Tohatsu, Honda, Suzuki. Thanks for anything that helps sort them out.
Bill


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Believe small Mercury, Tohatsu, & Nissan are the same engine...all made by Tohatsu. These have the reputation of being the easiest to work on, but also the ones that need work the most.

Honda's have a reputation for being heavy for the hp they produce...but the most efficient and most reliable. But when they break down, its pricey.

I've never seen a 9.9 hp suzuki out in the world...I didn't even know they existed. A quick Google search makes me feel like the small Suzukis are rebadged Tohatsu, just like small Nissans and Mercurys.


----------



## delite (Nov 2, 2009)

I'd suggest adding Yamaha to your list. Far more reliable than other brands mentioned and way less weight than Honda. I also find the Honda an incredibly noisy engine. We have had a 9.9 Yamaha on our 27 Catalina for years and it has been a great engine. Pushes the boat along at about 6 Knots at under 1/2 gallon/hr. Spare parts are readily available as well. Night0wl is correct in saying Nissan, Tohatsu and Mercury are the same engine. I also run a Yamaha 50HP on our commuter boat. In our marina Yamaha's are on 80% of the commuter boats.

I dont think Suzuki is a re-badged tohatsu and from the few owners I've spoken to would consider adding this engine to my list as well.


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

What about Yamaha? I have two yamahas, including a 9.9 electric start. I haven't owned them long enough (less than a year each) to really comment on them, but I have generally been happy with their quality so far. I am interested what people with more experience say about the Yamaha.

(the 9.9 is probably somewhat less than 10 years old, though well maintained. The only bug is that it won't draw in gas properly when it is idling, so after a few minutes it will shut off. The remedy is to pump the bulb a few times every minute or so (more if the engine is cold) when idling. This is a PITA when entering/exiting the marina, but not too bad... figuring out how to fix this is on that loooong boat maintenance list I keep in my wallet...)


----------



## CaptMikey (Dec 11, 2011)

definitely yamaha. work great and easy on your pocket.


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

peterchech said:


> What about Yamaha? I have two yamahas, including a 9.9 electric start. I haven't owned them long enough (less than a year each) to really comment on them, but I have generally been happy with their quality so far. I am interested what people with more experience say about the Yamaha.
> 
> (the 9.9 is probably somewhat less than 10 years old, though well maintained. The only bug is that it won't draw in gas properly when it is idling, so after a few minutes it will shut off. The remedy is to pump the bulb a few times every minute or so (more if the engine is cold) when idling. This is a PITA when entering/exiting the marina, but not too bad... figuring out how to fix this is on that loooong boat maintenance list I keep in my wallet...)


Unless you have an extra long fuel hose with the tank well below the motor it should idle with no problem. Possibilities:
1. loose fitting tank / motor connectors or hose clamps
2. Make sure tank is venting properly, take off the tank filler cap to test
3. Partially plugged filter(s), including the screen on the tank pick up tube
4. If it has a diaphram type fuel pump, bad diaphram
5. Carb float level is incorrect
6. Idle fuel mixture is too lean
7. Idle speed set too low
8. Anything else that could cause an air leak in the system
9. A kink somewhere in the lines, restricting flow at low speeds
10. A fuel line that has begun to de-laminate on the inside

Let us know what you find

Dabnis


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

> ... The remedy is to pump the bulb a few times every minute or so (more if the engine is cold) when idling. This is a PITA when entering/exiting the marina, but not too bad... figuring out how to fix this is on that loooong boat maintenance list I keep in my wallet...)


Have the same problem with my 9.9 Evinrude. It's stranded me overnight because of this issue. Nowadays, I pump the little bulb a lot. Hoping fuel pump replacement kit will take care of the problem.

Defintely would like to get a new Yamaha by next Spring.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

I dont think Suzuki is a re-badged tohatsu and from the few owners I've spoken to would consider adding this engine to my list as well.[/QUOTE]

Suzuki is definitely a different motor. I've had a Tohatsu 3.5, now have a Suzuki 2.5, and I wish the Suzuki WAS a Tohatsu - it would run properly.


----------



## delite (Nov 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear that markSF. Has the dealer been any help? One of the better selling points of the Suzuki I thought was the warranty. Not much use if the dealers are no help.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I've had a Tohatsu 9.8 for a season now, purchased from Discount Marine and Boat Supplies - Inflatable Sales - Defender (btw, their end of year sale is going on now) and I'm very pleased with it. Had a Suzuki 6 hp a few years ago, I was never fond of it. I've also had the Honda and didn't care for it either.

The Tohatsu, Mercury, and Nissan in the 9.8/9.9 hp are are pretty much the same, the Tohatsu being the less expensive and the Merc having the most bells and whistles.

When I was researching which outboard to buy, I called several outboard engine repair shops and most said the Honda's are "over engineered", the Mercs are also a bit overdone, the Tohatsu was the most recommended brand. I also hear great things about Yamaha, but seems they are typically the most expensive or similarly priced to a Honda? Not positive about though?

BTW, I believe the difference in the Tohatsu 9.8 and Merc 9.9 is max RPM?

Some quick search on Defender, the first one is about what I paid for mine two years ago:

Tohatsu $1775 (2011 model) Tohatsu 9.8 HP 4-Stroke Outboard Motor

Tohatsu $2100 (2012 model) Tohatsu 9.8 HP 4-Stroke Outboard Motor

Merc $2476 (2011 model) Mercury 9.9 HP 4-Stroke Outboard Motor

Merc $2755 (2012 model) Mercury 9.9 HP 4-Stroke Outboard Motor

Yamaha $2811 Yamaha 9.9 HP 4-Stroke Outboard Motor

Honda $2911 Honda 9.9 HP 4-Stroke Outboard Motor


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

delite said:


> Sorry to hear that markSF. Has the dealer been any help? One of the better selling points of the Suzuki I thought was the warranty. Not much use if the dealers are no help.


Well I've had it 6 months from new. As delivered, it used to cut out when the throttle was opened. The Suzuki dealer in Antioch was very helpful and replaced the carb, and it is now a lot better.

However, I just don't like the thing. It doesn't seem as well made as the Tohatsu, judging by the fit and finish. It doesn't run as nicely either - it's not as tractable and more prone to stalling, even with the new carb. I have seriously thought about selling it and buying a Tohatsu 3.5 again.


----------



## billdre (Mar 21, 2009)

I appreciate the feedback. 
Two things: Yamaha wasn't on my original list because according to their website the 9.9 didn't come in a 25" shaft length. So thanks Delite, especially since you've had one on a similarly sized boat as mine and like it.
Also for everyone's information Practical Sailor tested 9.9's in 2007 and then got to the two missing brands last summer and they vote for the Mercury as best choice with that Tohatsu as the Budget Buy. They favor the Mercury I think because of weight, actual power performance on a dingy and easy starting. I have also heard that the Mercury has strong torque and therefore lots of push.


----------



## INMA (Sep 13, 2011)

Regardless of the brand you buy, make sure it is fitted with a high thrust propeller to suit your displacement speeds. 

The 25 inch leg should have the correct propeller but dealers have swapped them in the past leaving a customer with the wrong propeller.


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

dabnis said:


> Unless you have an extra long fuel hose with the tank well below the motor it should idle with no problem. Possibilities:
> 1. loose fitting tank / motor connectors or hose clamps
> 2. Make sure tank is venting properly, take off the tank filler cap to test
> 3. Partially plugged filter(s), including the screen on the tank pick up tube
> ...


Thanks Dabnis I will try those steps! They are now on my list too lol


----------



## billdre (Mar 21, 2009)

*Great Source*



> T37Chef said:
> 
> 
> > I've had a Tohatsu 9.8 for a season now, purchased from Discount Marine and Boat Supplies - Inflatable Sales - Defender (btw, their end of year sale is going on now) and I'm very pleased with it. Had a Suzuki 6 hp a few years ago, I was never fond of it. I've also had the Honda and didn't care for it either.
> ...


----------



## CaptMikey (Dec 11, 2011)

a guy from the USCG Aux told me there is a carb for a johnson 9.9 that bumps it up five extra hp. i'm researching it now because he isn't the only one i've heard it from. any of you old salts ever heard this?


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

I have a Honda 9.9 with both electric start and pull start. It's definitely heavy. I don't agree with delite's opinion that Honda outboards are noisy. My Honda is one of the quietest I've ever run.


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

CaptMikey said:


> a guy from the USCG Aux told me there is a carb for a johnson 9.9 that bumps it up five extra hp. i'm researching it now because he isn't the only one i've heard it from. any of you old salts ever heard this?


I have heard the same. Some years back I bought a 15HP Evinrude 2 stroke.
IIRC, it had the same outside dimensions and weighed the same as the 9HP.
Supposedly, the only difference was the carb? A search of the OMC parts site might show power head part numbers? Or you could ask a shop that works on OMC motors.

Dabnis


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

SVAuspicious said:


> I have a Honda 9.9 with both electric start and pull start. It's definitely heavy. I don't agree with delite's opinion that Honda outboards are noisy. My Honda is one of the quietest I've ever run.


Totally agree, we had a number of Honda's of different sizes on fishing lodge boats in British Columbia for a number of years. No noisier than any of the motors we have used over the years and they ran perfectly. They also probably had a minimum of maintenance, as the lodges we went to leased them. i have had Honda cars, off road motorcycles, generator, outboard, and snow blower for many years and have had no problems with any of them.

Dabnis


----------



## zedboy (Jul 14, 2010)

Can confirm - I have an '04 Johnson 15 and the manual is for both it and the 9.9 and says they both share the same displacement, the 15 is just tuned different. Love the motor and like the added oomph but I feel like it kinda gulps gas, especially at lower speeds, seems to want to run above half throttle and most of my motoring is dead slow. Can't complain, used maybe 11 galons this season.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

The 3 yr old Honda 9.9 for my dinghy has been reliable and isn't at all noisy as delite indicated. It weighs a lot compared to a 2-stroke--90+lbs, not including the external gas tank. I do find it takes some finesse to get it started when it's cold, but it has ALWAYS started.

When I bought it (in person at Defender, which carries Mercury, Yamaha, Honda, Evinrude, 7 Tohatsu--last time I checked) I asked if they had an opinion about which brand was the best. Being diplomatic, they didn't give me a straight answer, but asked if I noticed the brands you find most often in the Caribbean charter business. Having chartered for the past 12+ years, my observation is that Yamaha 2-strokes were the most common, but the market has moved toward 4 strokes, thanks to the EPA. The other consideration is that a lot of commercial operators (pump-out boats, harbormaster boats, etc.) seemed to favor Honda in the northeast. Honda seems to have the most experience with 4-stroke engines of all sorts. The Hondas tend to cost a bit more, but that's the way I went. No regrets so far.


----------



## rbbaker (Nov 25, 2010)

*9.9*

I have a Merc 9.9 on a Catalina 250. It has been perfect. Almost can't hear it run - not one problem with it for 4 years. The Mercury and Nissan are not the same quality - the Mercury is the high end outboard. lot fewer plastic parts. I have several buddies with the Nissan which cost less to buy new - they have all had some issues. 
B


----------



## gershel (Feb 4, 2001)

The Yamaha 9.9 DOES come with a 25" leg. It is the overwhelming choice among catamarans. But the most important part of the Yamaha High Thrust model is the high torque produced by the low gear ratio. This allows the use of a much larger prop, almost 12" dia. This size prop is close to what an inboard engine might use. As far as I know, Yamaha is the only one with these features, which are ideal for sailboats.
As far as your idleing problem, remove the carb(easy), disassemble completely,(no shortcuts) spray carb cleaner through every little hole you can find. I just did this to mine, and they're purring like new.
Marc


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

gershel said:


> As far as your idleing problem, remove the carb(easy), disassemble completely,(no shortcuts) spray carb cleaner through every little hole you can find. I just did this to mine, and they're purring like new.
> Marc


Thanks! Printed up, also put in the list of things to do that is bulging my wallet... people think I'm OCD because I constantly have little notes sticking out of my wallet, as I think of one thing or another that I "need" to do to the boat next... I guess owning a boat is the definition of OCD


----------



## TohatsuGuru (Oct 3, 2007)

rbbaker said:


> I have a Merc 9.9 on a Catalina 250. It has been perfect. Almost can't hear it run - not one problem with it for 4 years. The Mercury and Nissan are not the same quality - the Mercury is the high end outboard. lot fewer plastic parts. I have several buddies with the Nissan which cost less to buy new - they have all had some issues.
> B


Now that's just funny...Mercury is a Tohatsu with a different decal, shift method and tilt system. IE It's a Tohatsu


----------



## KIVALO (Nov 2, 2011)

I have a 2003 Nissan 9.9 4stroke on my H-260. It has been a good motor for the most part. The shifting cable came disconnected from the shifter(engine side) but was caused by my attempt at forcing the engine to shift. It was easily repaired with a C-Clip. I also lost an impeller, again, easily repaired. My only complaint and the only problem not self-inflicted, is the idle wont stay put at lower RPMs. It either dies or raises. This has proven to be problematic in tight spots when it stalls. But it's been a really good engine other than that.

Brad
s/v KIVALO


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

rbbaker said:


> I have a Merc 9.9 on a Catalina 250. It has been perfect. Almost can't hear it run - not one problem with it for 4 years. The Mercury and Nissan are not the same quality - the Mercury is the high end outboard. lot fewer plastic parts. I have several buddies with the Nissan which cost less to buy new - they have all had some issues.
> B


Do you know that the Merc and Nissan are rebaged Tohatsu. I believe the one difference in the Merc and Tohatsu is max RPM (9.9 vs 9.8 respectively) and the Merc has the shifter in the tiller, built into the throttle, which in my opinion is not an option I would want, because you cant rev the engine without the gear being engaged.


----------



## rbbaker (Nov 25, 2010)

It's the little things that count. You can "rev" the engine on the Merc without it being in gear. I've never needed to but it's easily done.


----------



## billdre (Mar 21, 2009)

*reving out of gear*



rbbaker said:


> It's the little things that count. You can "rev" the engine on the Merc without it being in gear. I've never needed to but it's easily done.


OK you've got my attention. How? I would have liked to have known how to do this with my current Mariner. I thought T37chef's point was a good one.
Still I'm a little nervous about Yamaha not showing any small outboards on their website. Makes me wonder about their long term commitment. Although gershel talks about high output Yamaha I suspect this compares to Mercury's Bigfoot which has a larger propeller.


----------



## TheHisway (Dec 31, 2011)

, i had a 9.9 yamaha 1993 build. took a knockdown in the palmico sound 1 mile west of the outer banks. washed 1200 ft onto a shoal. the motor filled with water and the transmission linkage snapped upon impact with a shoal moments later. however once the wind subsided a little over 40 hours later... the motor started and spun the prop just enough to get me to head into the waves with a lost rudder. i now have a honda 8 and i must say the yamaha was much more quiet. i would say buy used


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

rbbaker said:


> It's the little things that count. You can "rev" the engine on the Merc without it being in gear. I've never needed to but it's easily done.


I don't know for sure as I don't own a Merc, I was going by what the engine mechanic and salesman at Maritime Solutions/Inflatable Experts in Annapolis told me, perhaps I misunderstood him or he was incorrect?

In the first link/video, at about 2:30 he shifts the engine into forward and reverse, it appears to me you cannot rev the engine without it being in gear, except using the choke? 2011 Mercury 9.9 4-stroke (Review) - YouTube

This video shows the Tohatsu shifting 




The Merc is a fine engine, just more $$ for some "little things" I didn't find valuable


----------



## delite (Nov 2, 2009)

Billdre the Yamaha Canada web site has this info. They list from 2.5 hp to 20 hp under Portable here is the link for the 9.9 high thrust T9.9:Overview


----------



## pvanv1 (Nov 16, 2007)

rbbaker said:


> I have a Merc 9.9 on a Catalina 250. It has been perfect. Almost can't hear it run - not one problem with it for 4 years. The Mercury and Nissan are not the same quality - the Mercury is the high end outboard. lot fewer plastic parts. I have several buddies with the Nissan which cost less to buy new - they have all had some issues.
> B


Incorrect. The Merc is made by Tohatsu, and the power sections are identical. Same parts to a T. However, the Merc combo throttle/shift is less reliable than the Tohatsu front shifter. As a Tohatsu-Certified mechanic, I feel they are the best bang for the buck.


----------



## pvanv1 (Nov 16, 2007)

KIVALO said:


> I have a 2003 Nissan 9.9 4stroke on my H-260. It has been a good motor for the most part. The shifting cable came disconnected from the shifter(engine side) but was caused by my attempt at forcing the engine to shift. It was easily repaired with a C-Clip. I also lost an impeller, again, easily repaired. My only complaint and the only problem not self-inflicted, is the idle wont stay put at lower RPMs. It either dies or raises. This has proven to be problematic in tight spots when it stalls. But it's been a really good engine other than that.
> 
> Brad
> s/v KIVALO


Have your carb professionally cleaned, and your idle should stabilize.


----------



## pvanv1 (Nov 16, 2007)

IMHWO (as a Tohatsu mechanic), Tohatsu has a motor specifically for that application. The MFS9.8A3 in UL (ultra long) version. Automatically comes with 4-blade High Thrust prop. Available either as Tiller or Remote, Electric or Rope start. The electric also has rope, in case your battery is dead. The electric models have 6-amp charging. Lowest cost OB in the US. Lightest in class. Most reliable anywhere in the world. I have the 9.8A3 on my Hinterhoeller HR-28, and it was a "downgrade" from an old OMC 15 from the '70's... Yet, Amazingly, actually has more thrust (cheating a little with the HT prop, especially in Reverse), and reaches the same hull speed. Just burns half the gas, and is so quiet that we occasionally thought it wasn't running when it was at idle.


----------



## rbbaker (Nov 25, 2010)

OK - I surrender. I suggest you go to a Tohatsu dealer and look at what they have. Then go to a Merc dealer and take the same objective look. Hope you find the Tohatsu dealer.
B


----------



## pvanv1 (Nov 16, 2007)

To locate dealers in your area, just go to Tohatsu Outboards: Authorized North American Distributor for Tohatsu Outboards, Parts, & Accessories.


----------



## pogosmoke (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a Tohatsu 9.8 a couple years old and love it. Its pushing a 25 c&c and took out it out just yesterday in 20-30 knot winds and it never gave the slightest pause. Would recommend.


----------

